# Silly Question ....Laptop brightness/contrast controls



## spmartin222 (Dec 26, 2004)

Purchased a used notebook, of course no manual, figuring most of this out by myself......this has stumped me though....I am trying to calibrate my monitor for photo editing......i see what looks like brightness/contrast controls on the arrow keys, but they don't do anything when you press them, is there another key that needs to be used in conjuntion with them to make them work? I have pressed every option I can think of on the keyboard and nothing seems to work........ Thanks for any help....S


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

would help to tell us the make and model of your laptop


----------



## spmartin222 (Dec 26, 2004)

I'm sure that information would be helpful....so sorry.......dell latitude cpx


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Try this
http://www.tu-berlin.de/zrz/reuse/notebooks/dell-junpw/947jn_en/display.htm


----------



## spmartin222 (Dec 26, 2004)

You know, i don't see where that worked, but i am having video problems, so maybe that is affecting how the other stuff works too...if that is possible.........i'm gonna just take this thing into the shop tomorrow...cause it has been driving me crazy since Friday and I am at wits end as to what to do with it besides getting a sledge hammer.....


----------



## spmartin222 (Dec 26, 2004)

I really appreciate you trying to help me though....have a great evening!


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

maybe if you ask for your thread to be moved to your OS forum you'll get more responses. I'm sure someone here will be able to help and save you a few dollars. Always a good thing.


----------



## spmartin222 (Dec 26, 2004)

I tried the video question earlier in the Win 2000 forum, but didn't really get much response...just to reinstall my drivers, which i did, but the problem came right back. (in fact it was actually a little worse than before... and then after a while it calmed back down.) 

I was trying to figure out what the worst possible thing could be that would cause my screen problems...all of my devices say they are working properly, but all you have to do is look at the screen and you can see very easly that they are not ok..
...it is driving me crazy....at any rate I decided I would calibrate my monitor which brought me to the question about the brightness and contrast..

..I would love to save some money, but my sanity is nearing the edge...*smile*


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

You must be getting pretty frustrated. Sorry I have no clue, but why don't you try posting your question in the section: Digital Photography & Imaging. That seems to be where all the photo gurus hang out. Just cut and paste from here what your problem is and what you've already done to try to fix it, including the link brindle offered. It sometimes takes time to get answers to problems...especially now being Christmas. 
Good luck :up: 
Carolyn


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

have you tried changing brightness under" DISPLAY PROPERTIES + SETTINGS + ADVANCED + COLOR" ?? I have a Toshiba laptop and couldn't find how to brighten it either, all pics showed too dark, but after changing the settings, it was much better. I have several profiles saved to reload, depending on what I do. I also put a shortcut of "Display Properties" on the taskbar so I can change it easily. Hope this might help you


----------



## spmartin222 (Dec 26, 2004)

Thanks everyone for trying to help with this problem, I took the laptop to the doctor today and found out that it is the screen going bad....I was hoping it was the video drivers but darn, just my luck, it wasn't......so thanks and have a good evening everyone!


----------



## tj416 (Nov 18, 2004)

I have a Compaq Laptop and to brighten the screen, I tap fn+F8 and fn+F7 to dim it. Hope it helps. :up:


----------

